# DROID 3 on droid 2/Global gingerbread?



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

Would it be possible to load the blur version of the droid 3 to the Droid 2/global gingerbread versions using a droid 3 system dump?


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

ace is working on porting the MS2 blur here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5254-ROM-Milestone-2-GB-2.3.4-Stock-blur-Releasing-soon!

but yeah i would think its possible.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

It would be much harder to do because the hardware is massively different. Luckily ms2 is rocking the same version


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

ok thanks for the information


----------

